# Project Gutenberg Cookery bookshelf (Free Cookbooks)



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Project Gutenberg is an older web project for making out of copyright materials available for free.

They have a section dedicated to Cookery that's worth browsing.

Cookery (Bookshelf - Gutenberg)

Sorry for the broken link, the automatic parser didn't like the parentheses it seems.

Enjoy.


----------

